# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u Mađarskoj?

## Pinky

evo čitam na temi početnici naše upute novoj curi, pa me je inina rečenica - ako si iz osijeka, odmah vani, ponukala na traženje ivf klinika u mađarskoj. 
ne sjećam se da smo o tome pričali.
ali, ako su im lijekovi povoljni, možda su i postupci?
nemam sad puno vremena, ali našla sam par linkova, pa ako netko zna nešto više neka napiše.
mislim da bi curama iz osijeka bilo lakše, bliže i jeftinije ići u mađarsku nego negdje drugdje vani

evo par linkova za početak:

http://www.whatclinic.com/fertility/...gary-fertility

http://www.whatclinic.com/fertility/hungary

http://netdoctor.privatehealth.co.uk...edical-travel/

----------


## ina33

Idu cure iz Srbije u jednu kliniku u Mađarskoj... Zaboravila kako se zove, naći će se na srprskim forumima.... Ono nešto malo je kao spa tretmani (tipa, ako sam dobro skužila, potenciraju psihu i jogu, a to je meni totalni turn-off). Možda bi, u uvjetima sadašnjeg zakona, curama iz Osijeka bila zanimljiva i beogradska Jevremova, tamo su suvisli doktori (i Vlaisavljević gostuje), a imaju normalan zakon. Znam da je otvoreno nešto i u Novom Sadu, ali kakvo je to..pojma nemam. Cure iz Srbije ipak sve tradicionalno, prije ili kasnije, odu u Mariboru, tako da ne znam koliko je išta to okolo (mislim na sjeveroistok, bilo Srbija, bilo Mađa) dobro.

----------


## Pinky

a vidi ovih rezultata, milinović je za njih mala beba  :Laughing: 

http://www.ivfpregnancycenter.com/?p=11

interesantno

http://www.ivfpregnancycenter.com/?p=8

----------


## Pinky

zanimljiv tekst o fertility turistima

http://www.ifeminists.net/introducti...0922cynic.html

----------

